# Are you frugal revisited



## Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

The cost of a pizza in another thread had me thinking about value for money spent. Value in terms of what affects my health. I think everyone knows calories are not all the same. This chart can be helpful in breaking down what calories in a pizza are derived from.
http://quikorder.pizzahut.com/QOcontent2/Files/PDF/NutritionInformation.pdf

To compare value this week this market offers Tilapia as a protein choice. There are other protein but Tapia smoked in our smoker is what we like. 
https://www.bonitamarkets.com/ofertas

Comparing calorie make up, the difference is in the fat & salt. I think most understand that those two are contributors to poorer health.

Then scrolling thru the ad there are a lot of veggies that can be cooked as a side & others used to build a great salad. All for less than the cost of a delivered pizza in combination with a tip for the driver. Toss in left overs & frugal yet conscious of healthy diet works for us. 

It doesn't end there. We make our own bread & rolls, grind boneless chuck for a variety of meals. Chuck roast is the kind of meat fast food burger places use. I get to control fat content and the seasonings like salt. Desserts sugar is reduced or eliminated by use of sucralose or granulated sweetener using 
sucralose<--- helps keep the chance for diabetes from popping up. 

All in all frugal doesn't have to mean cheap, it can mean wanting to live as long as possible a healthy life.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 14, 2021)

Deleted. 
I don’t want to share ugly opinions.


----------



## Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Deleted.
> I don’t want to share ugly opinions.


What could possibly be an ugly opinion between the content in fast food & a diet of food that promotes good health?


----------



## Keesha (Jan 14, 2021)

Knight said:


> What could possibly be an ugly opinion between the content in fast food & a diet of food that promotes good health?


I’m sorry. I very much liked your post. You are being a smart consumer, stretching your money the best you can and making the most of it.
That’s honourable, intelligent and respectful.
It’s not being cheap.

Why I deleted my post was because I elaborated a bit too much on people who are cheap and I’m trying to stay away from posting on things I find negative.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

Knight said:


> The cost of a pizza in another thread had me thinking about value for money spent. Value in terms of what affects my health. I think everyone knows calories are not all the same. This chart can be helpful in breaking down what calories in a pizza are derived from.
> http://quikorder.pizzahut.com/QOcontent2/Files/PDF/NutritionInformation.pdf
> 
> To compare value this week this market offers Tilapia as a protein choice. There are other protein but Tapia smoked in our smoker is what we like.
> ...


*Frugal*: Knowing how to make things last, being economical, wise, and resourceful.

*Thrifty*: Watching ones every step pertaining to spending, buying, and having.

*Cheap*: Crying when one has to part with a nickel. Refusing to replace things that need replacing, because the expense may alter ones net worth, regardless of how miniscule the amount may be.

I commend you for venturing down a different avenue when it comes to preserving your health, however, I would stay away from all things artificial in the way of sweeteners, as all are poison (literally), with many having an even more detrimental effect on ones health and well-being than regular sugar.

For years now I have cut back the sugar I use in recipes by an easy 1/2 to 3/4, and aside from dear husband and I not missing it, we both find desserts and baking to be far more enjoyable.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2021)

When it comes to making healthy choices I try to stick with the 80/20 rule.

I figure that if I make good choices 80% of the time I can do pretty much what I please 20% of the time.

When it comes to money and being frugal my main interest is in comfort and financial security. 

By spending less or eliminating things that have little or no value to me I'm able to splurge on things that are important to me.

It will be different for each of us but the main thing is to make sure that your spending/saving is in line with your values and goals.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 14, 2021)

Knight said:


> The cost of a pizza in another thread had me thinking about value for money spent. Value in terms of what affects my health. I think everyone knows calories are not all the same. This chart can be helpful in breaking down what calories in a pizza are derived from.
> http://quikorder.pizzahut.com/QOcontent2/Files/PDF/NutritionInformation.pdf
> 
> To compare value this week this market offers Tilapia as a protein choice. There are other protein but Tapia smoked in our smoker is what we like.
> ...


That is all so very true!!!!  Why pay more for boneless, skinless, chicken breast when you can take a few extra minutes and do it yourself .


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 14, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’m sorry. I very much liked your post. You are being a smart consumer, stretching your money the best you can and making the most of it.
> That’s honourable, intelligent and respectful.
> It’s not being cheap.
> 
> Why I deleted my post was because I elaborated a bit too much on people who are cheap and I’m trying to stay away from posting on things I find negative.


Keesha, I am so darn proud of you for avoiding the negative!!!!  It will make SUCH a huge difference in your life


----------



## Keesha (Jan 14, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Keesha, I am so darn proud of you for avoiding the negative!!!!  It will make SUCH a huge difference in your life


Why thank you.


----------



## Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

I appreciate your concern Aunt Marg but before using sucralose my wife, being as cautious as you looked it up.

What is sucralose and is it safe?
Is sucralose safe to consume? Yes. More than 100 safety studies representing over 20 years of research have shown sucralose to be safe. The Food and Drug Administration (*FDA*) approved its use in specific food categories in 1998 and expanded the approval to all food and beverage categories in 1999.Nov 26, 2018

Everything You Need to Know About Sucralose – Food Insight​foodinsight.org › everything-you-need-to-know-about-...

The fact that 1/8 of a teaspoon equals 1 cup of sugar makes the higher cost worth it for us. Considering the sugar content in so many foods a way to lessen the prospect of diabetes when prepping our food the use makes sense to us.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

Knight said:


> I appreciate your concern Aunt Marg but before using sucralose my wife, being as cautious as you looked it up.
> 
> What is sucralose and is it safe?
> Is sucralose safe to consume? Yes. More than 100 safety studies representing over 20 years of research have shown sucralose to be safe. The Food and Drug Administration (*FDA*) approved its use in specific food categories in 1998 and expanded the approval to all food and beverage categories in 1999.Nov 26, 2018
> ...


So long as you're comfortable with it, that's what counts.

In speaking for myself, I get a splitting headache, an upset and sore tummy, and I feel sick if I ingest artificial sweeteners.

My body outright revolts when I take such, so I won't do it anymore.


----------

